# waterproof plaster shower walls



## Jenndry76 (Jan 30, 2008)

*This may help*

Not sure, but this link may put you in the right direction eventhough its a UK company... http://www.tadelakt.co.uk/


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

True plaster is water proof but finding contractors who know how to use it is hard. I think that you will have to search high and low to get one that would have the skills and guts to pull that off. I'm sure they lined it with something, I would fiberglass everything with a non-gelcoat then stick the plaster to it. Plaster is hard but will scratch and wear. If you want a starting point find historic restoration contractors, the good ones keep plasters around


----------

